# Looking for some advice



## tencezero (30 Dec 2010)

Hello army.ca community,

Currently in on leave and am heading back to basic on the 7th, so ill make a long story short, i recently dislocated my shoulder on course also fractured it I'm told my MIR staff. was taken off Course and Put into AWT/PAT also a temp category 3.  Ive done a MRI and is looks like surgery may be coming altho nothing in stone yet. so it looks like I'm going to be in AWT/PAT for some time altho I'm not letting it get me down, my spouse and i are having a hard time with being so far apart so she wants to move to Montreal or a community close to saint-jean. 

But before we make this move across the country, were from BC also i should note we dont have common-law status as we cant prove 1 year even tho we have been together for 2 years now, but that will come in a few months.

What I'm looking for is any information or ideas you guys may have to help me out, such as good places to live close to saint-jean for non french speaking persons. buses, anything really. Ive searched but just cant seem to find anything current. i can travel 50km from base without a cf-100, Moving around dint bother us much its not seeing each other for long periods of time we dont like, i really feel there is a way for use to still be close in my current situation without breaking the bank!

So if ya know anything or have experienced something similar I'm would love the advice,


----------



## Fatalize (30 Dec 2010)

Montreal would probably be your best bet for "non-french speaking persons". I remember you can take the 96 from the bus station just off base in St.Jean to downtown Montreal. It's around 35Km and a half hour ride, for your leave pass question.

Keep in mind if you can hold out until you get qualified and posted the army will pay to have all of your belongings moved to your new base.


----------



## Cdnleaf (30 Dec 2010)

tencezero said:
			
		

> So if ya know anything or have experienced something similar I'm would love the advice,



 :2c: I believe a great deal of this community has spent much time away from their significant others.  Unless you are sitting on a pile of $$ - stick with the status quo.  Between moving her to Quebec, getting an apartment, furniture etc., communiting to St-Jean every day + living expenses, it will bust you out.  Equally then you're looking at moving her + all your stuff to the location of your MOC Training; or leave her in Quebec till your first posting?  Adds up pretty quick.  Grind it out as many of us have done, get your common law status, focus on getting medically better and qualified.  Maybe not what you want to hear / all the best with this situation.


----------



## Pusser (31 Dec 2010)

If you're going to be AWT/PAT for a significant period of time, have you asked whether you can spend that closer to home?  CFB Esquimalt is right beside Victoria.  Depending on what your medical limitations are, they might be able to employ you there.  It never hurts to ask.


----------



## Avor (31 Dec 2010)

Moveing, especialy across the country. costs alot of money. I don't know love, but I know that basic and PAT are not forever, save you money and move as needed when you know where your going be. It may hurt to be seperaation for more time than you first thouhgt, but in the end it will be good.

Hope you heal up fast. I spent years on PAT, it blows.


----------



## tencezero (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the posts,  not planning on commuting everyday just the weekends and ya your right it could bust the bank if i did that everyday. just trying to make this stage a little better.  so there is a bus linking st.jean and Montreal this is good news! any idea on the schedule and cost of the ride? a web site maybe? 

We haven't made any choices yet as to wether or not the move will happen just want to see all the options first and make


----------



## Senf (3 Jan 2011)

Tencezero, this is what I have found.  I haven't found the English version. So you will have to practice your French.

http://www.ville.saint-jean-sur-richelieu.qc.ca/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=c0_8_1_1&langue=fra


----------



## tencezero (4 Jan 2011)

Senf,

Perfect thanks alot,  just ran it thro google to translate it, i really should have payed more attention in french class.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2011)

tencezero said:
			
		

> so it looks like I'm going to be in AWT/PAT for some time



And if you are not, then what happens ? You paid for a move to St-Jean ($$$$) and you will have to pay for another when you wife goes from Quebec to wherever your next posting is.

Sure you want to pay for 2 moves ?


----------



## tencezero (4 Jan 2011)

yes, its something we have put alot of thought into.  nice to know I dont have to cab back and forth on weekends, i would go broke.  8.60$ a bus ride i can afford just fine. altho your right what about after basic or if im not stuck on awt/pat.  

Well as i understand it, and please correct me if im wrong here but once I have common-law the military will help pay for the move to my posting for her. another 6 months and i can prove it the way the clerks want it on paper. so that should cover my posting move, as for trade school, its in kingston. its alot easyer to for her to move to kingston if we are already on the east coast.

In the event nothing works out we have saved over 10,000 bucks in the bank before me joining the forces. so we got the cash if we need it altho it meant for our down payment for a morgage after i get posted

I hope im not stuck on AWT/PAT for long but we feel it would be better for our relationship if she was closer, altho it may no be good for our finances.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2011)

tencezero said:
			
		

> Well as i understand it, and please correct me if im wrong here but once I have common-law the military will help pay for the move to my posting for her.



I dont have the regulations handy but, as you were not authorized to move you spouse and stuff to St-Jean in the first place, its not the military's problem to move them from there to wherever you have to go after. As far as the military is concerned, you family and belongings are supposed to be in BC and will be moved from there at public expense only when the CF require you to do so.


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Jan 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> If you're going to be AWT/PAT for a significant period of time, have you asked whether you can spend that closer to home?  CFB Esquimalt is right beside Victoria.  Depending on what your medical limitations are, they might be able to employ you there.  It never hurts to ask.



OP:

Did you read this post? 

This would be a much better option for you if it is possible... 

Really... I know its hard on your wife now... but you two are going to have to find a way to make it work... especially if you end up on a 9 month deployment overseas etc... even a year... 

Moving her out to St Jean does not sound like a good plan...


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

When you are on BTL (Basic + QL3) you are on a restricted posting and the movement of D HG&E is prohibited. Only on completion of your QL3 when you are posted from the BTL to your first unit, would you be granted a movement of D HG&E. 

As for the common law aspect, DCBA's Aide-De-Memoire (you can google search it) defines it as:  

Common-law partner, in relation to a member, means a person who has been cohabiting with the member in a conjugal relationship:
a.	for a period of at least one year (or non-continuous period if they are living separately for military reasons); or
b.	for a period of less than one year, if the member and the person have jointly assumed the support of a child.


----------



## tencezero (4 Jan 2011)

well..  I guess we got to think hard about this before she jumps on a plane to montreal. 

As far as the militay is conserned i'm single and have nothing to move from BC.  I couldnt "Prove" 1 year at the time I left for basic altho I was told I can update them once I can. and when i do and we have a montreal address... good thing i use army.ca for advice you guys are really are helpful.  

The clerks in st.jean should know all about this right?  I head back on the 7th mabey ill head over and talk to them get my facts strait.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

tencezero said:
			
		

> The clerks in st.jean should know all about this right?  I head back on the 7th mabey ill head over and talk to them get my facts strait.



If they do not, then do a google search for "DCBA aide de memoire" and print off the first link. It is from the Chief of Military Personnel, Director of Compensation and Benefits


----------



## tencezero (4 Jan 2011)

thanks naval,

ill look at that now actually, and we know all the moves and expences is at out own cost untill after im done QL3, 

on a side note , before leaving st.jean a few of us furture sigops were told there is no QL3 for us as were being amalgamated and will be on PAT till the new course is launched, no idea if this is true was just rumor around st.jear for a bit there, but adds worry to being apart for longer.


----------



## tencezero (4 Jan 2011)

Eligibility
A member of the Regular Force or of the Reserve Force on Class ‘’B’’ or ‘’C’’

what would I be?


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2011)

tencezero said:
			
		

> Eligibility
> A member of the Regular Force or of the Reserve Force on Class ‘’B’’ or ‘’C’’
> 
> what would I be?



Are you joining the Regular Force or the Primary Reserves?

As you are going to St Jean, that question has already been answered.


----------



## tencezero (4 Jan 2011)

yes , sorry realized the answer after posting... fell like a tard to much fun over the holidays.


----------

